# Landscaping and Rats/Mice



## jebfour (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe that the “pest control” section is the proper area for this type of question…if not, mods please move to the appropriate area or delete.



So…..we just bought a new (to us) home. We really like the place, but we knew when we bought it that rats and mice were in the attic and garage, so we had the seller bring in a pest control company to “run ‘em out”. They are in the neighborhood however……and I consider them more than a little unwelcome.

Now I’m doing the yard work and landscaping. I redid a flowerbed and then put bark nuggets in and really liked the way it looked. So at this point I’m about to do two large flowerbeds and then asked myself the following question; “will all the bark attract the rats and mice??”

I hope that this isn’t the case, but I have found very little info on the internet. Can anyone shed some light in this?

Thank you in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Attract them not likly. They will love the new bulbs you just planted if they find them.

I'd would be going over the outside of the house though with a fine tooth comb to figure out how they got in.
It only takes a tiny hole.
Foundation cracks, loose siding, holes around any plumbing or wiring including under the house.


----------



## jebfour (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

It's a slab foundation so that helps, I've been all over the first story and everything seems sealed up (I'm told that former owners had this professionally done), but this weekend I'll be getting up on the first story roof to have a look at things and anything I don't like will be sealed up tight.

Glad to hear about the bark most likely not attracting these things.

Does anyone else have any experiences that they can share?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did the exterminaters leave any traps around the outside of the foundation?
They would look like a little covered box with holes on the end.


----------



## jebfour (Feb 26, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Did the exterminaters leave any traps around the outside of the foundation?
> They would look like a little covered box with holes on the end.



Nope, I don't see any of those and I've been all over this place. Would they do that even if it was a slab foundation?


----------

